# Hello Everyone!!



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Nice looking boat.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

We$ley said:


> I heard about this group from a friend. I’m from the Mississippi Coast. I have a 20’ Sea Fox flats. I’m looking to get a few accessories to add on my boat. Looking forward for any help. Thanks. If your from my area, then maybe we can get together to fish.
> 
> * I’m looking for a small front casting platform.
> * Ipilot went out and looking to get another one. Who has the best deals.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, and agreed, sweet boat!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I know those boats well. They are good boats. A little heavy but will take some serious water. I actually know where Sea Fox got the molds for that boat. Well, they copied them from a company called Eagle Boats out of Lake City that went out of business. I had a friend that actually bought those molds and we were going to go into business making them. So I helped redesign the deck and we were about to start building them. But eventually, I parted ways because he back tracked on some of his promises. 6 months later, Sea Fox had a working mold and went into production and I have to say they did a great job on the boat. I almost bought the 18ft version of the boat. I worked for one of their dealers part time for a little while when I guided and sold a number of those boats and did some good test rides in them.

I recommend you go with a Motorguide Xi5 with the GPS instead of the iPilot. More power, quieter, more battery life (they drawl less power) and are more reliable. This is coming from me owning both MK & MGs for... wow... nearly 40yrs. 

I also recommend you have a casting platform made up in your area since you really need a shop to custom fit one so it doesn't interfere in accessing to all those front deck hatches.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Another red boat! Welcome! From Pearl River County myself (well, partially) but over in Gulfport/Biloxi often (pre-'Rona). 

I'm an advocate for the 80lb MinnKota Terrova w/ iPilot. (but its more of a Ford/Chevy debate if you're picking up what I'm laying down). what was the issue with yours? Check the MK site for location an authorized service center to take a look it. could be an easy fix. 

What type of fishing are you doing mostly? I ask because that can dictate what size platform you want on that massive dance-floor up front. Start out with a 65 Yeti/RTIC that you can move up/down from the deck until you're comfortable the route you want to go. I'm sure there are plenty of local shops within 75 miles of you to weld you up something custom. If not, then @Bryson Turner with MetalFabrication here in Tallahassee can build/ship you exactly what you're looking for. it does look like you already have a tie-down for one just behind the anchor locker, so pair that up with a Kennedy Tie-down kit and you're set.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Just let us know! We would be happy to help you!


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

FishWithChris said:


> Another red boat! Welcome! From Pearl River County myself (well, partially) but over in Gulfport/Biloxi often (pre-'Rona).
> 
> I'm an advocate for the 80lb MinnKota Terrova w/ iPilot. (but its more of a Ford/Chevy debate if you're picking up what I'm laying down). what was the issue with yours? Check the MK site for location an authorized service center to take a look it. could be an easy fix.
> 
> What type of fishing are you doing mostly? I ask because that can dictate what size platform you want on that massive dance-floor up front. Start out with a 65 Yeti/RTIC that you can move up/down from the deck until you're comfortable the route you want to go. I'm sure there are plenty of local shops within 75 miles of you to weld you up something custom. If not, then @Bryson Turner with MetalFabrication here in Tallahassee can build/ship you exactly what you're looking for. it does look like you already have a tie-down for one just behind the anchor locker, so pair that up with a Kennedy Tie-down kit and you're set.


Thanks for the positive feed back Chris!


----------



## We$ley (May 20, 2020)

Backwater said:


> I know those boats well. They are good boats. A little heavy but will take some serious water. I actually know where Sea Fox got the molds for that boat. Well, they copied them from a company called Eagle Boats out of Lake City that went out of business. I had a friend that actually bought those molds and we were going to go into business making them. So I helped redesign the deck and we were about to start building them. But eventually, I parted ways because he back tracked on some of his promises. 6 months later, Sea Fox had a working mold and went into production and I have to say they did a great job on the boat. I almost bought the 18ft version of the boat. I worked for one of their dealers part time for a little while when I guided and sold a number of those boats and did some good test rides in them.
> 
> I recommend you go with a Motorguide Xi5 with the GPS instead of the iPilot. More power, quieter, more battery life (they drawl less power) and are more reliable.
> 
> I also recommend you have a casting platform made up in your area since you really need a shop to custom fit one so it doesn't interfere in accessing to all those front deck hatches.


Thanks for the info. It’s good to know the history.


----------



## emoney (May 29, 2020)

Red sure is purty. Welcome and tight lines!


----------

